
Interview with OpenAI Cofounder Greg Brockman - nzonbi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/peterhigh/2016/04/18/openai-co-founder-greg-brockman-is-building-the-xerox-parc-of-ai
======
mlinksva
> We want to be an organization that is clear that we are focused on one
> thing: the benefit for humanity. Let us make sure that the actions we take
> are the things that we think will maximize that.

I wonder what their process for evaluating potential actions is.

------
nxzero
One topic I've never seen covered in any depth is how to insure that humanity
is not a threat to AI, especially given the common view that AI has the
potiental to be a threat to man.

(Just to be clear, my reference to AI is not singlural, but plural.)

~~~
tariqali34
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-
intel...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-
intelligence/children-beating-up-robot)

Here is an article about how some scientists taught robots how to protect
themselves from sadistic humans (i.e. little kids).

That being said, robots do not really care what happens to them. If you
program a robot to go in an infinite loop, sure it might get physically hurt,
but it won't complain about it. The only reasons you would express concern
about a robot's welfare is because you either show empathy to it or because
you view the robot as your property and you don't want _your_ property getting
damaged.

------
maaku
No forbes, I refuse to turn off my ad blocker.

Anyone have the text to the article?

~~~
nxzero
Podcast of Interview:

[http://www.metisstrategy.com/interview/greg-
brockman/](http://www.metisstrategy.com/interview/greg-brockman/)

